# Drip type waste oil heater.



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a working prototype waste oil heater project under way, if there is interest I will post photos and the theory behind the process.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

I would be interested. We used to drip feed our double barrel wood stove in the garage with a tube and control valve. Usually added a heavy sheet of plate steel under it for complete combustion once heated up from the wood burning.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Bring it on. I'd love to see the details.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Me too! :wave: Me too!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a link to the theory that i based my design off, look at all 5 pages, mine is much bigger, will post more soon 
http://spicrosoft.com/Heater/Heater1.htm


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks T, I'll be building one for my new quonset steel garage.

I've got drums of this stuff sitting around. I used to take it to a guy with a mechanics garage who had a commercial WO heater, but he retired and closed his business.


----------



## Barney (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's one I built thats in operation heats our home easily. Although it's in the garage the heat rises upstairs no power used. It drips onto a steel V groove 3 drips a second and this is the trick how it doesn't smoke. The steel V grove is that hot the oil vaporises so you don't have a big poosl of oil in the burning bowl and it's this that stops the fire from smoking. Also you need to starve the fire of air so it doesn't get out of control. I have 4 3/8th holes drilled into the cover and once it gets started I block of three. It's pretty basic stuff you could start by putting a feed into your box fire and drip it to see how it went, possibly onto a steel concave steel plate would be best. don't use the damper.
It's the way to go free heat and free hotwater in winter.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My grandfather has an old wood stove in his shop that he drips waste oil into, it will run you out when it gets going good.


----------

